

Provide Green Card to overseas grad students with a job offer - denzil_correa
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/provide-green-card-foreign-students-who-have-earned-masters-or-phd-degrees-usa-universities-and-have/RD1s6V8y

======
btown
My eyes are bleeding from that grammar (although, granted, it was probably
written by someone who learned ESL). It's a shame - the concept is good, but
the petition author was unable to express the reasoning in a watertight or
appealing manner. Which would you be more likely to support: "Buying house
which will help housing industry" or a statistic of the multiplier effect on
job creation from US-educated foreign students? Sadly, this specific petition
is likely to fade into oblivion. I'd rather it did, and let a better-thought-
out version, one that could actually convince skeptics, rise to prominence.

~~~
denzil_correa
You are right but one must say that language shouldn't be an impeding factor
for any reform.

